# flathead



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

i am headin down to the muskingum watershed lakes, mid october and labor day weekend, i want to plan targeting flatheads, can someone give me the low down on what to use and how to do, i figured drifting with shad would do, and i have 30 lb test fireline is that good?? thanks


----------



## o.c.c dave (May 28, 2005)

drifting shad is agreat way to pick up some channels.but if I am targeting flatheads I like to use something nice and lively on the [email protected] as far as lb line that depends on the structure im fishing such as fallen [email protected] logs,the thicker the cover the bigger the lb line(40lb main 60 to 80lb shock leader)that would be the heavyist I would go once again it all depends on the waters you are fishing.but im just a guy that likes to get out and hit the river bank once in awhile no expert.good luck on the river.


----------



## RiverRat (Apr 5, 2004)

Drifting can be deadly..fresh cut baits for channel cats, live baits for flatheads.

I normally fish big brush piles when targeting flatheads, in cooler waters, i tend to use 4"-6" live baits and in warm times like summer early fall i like to use 8"-12" live baits, fished on bottom. If fishing away from snags, then i'll run a 2 oz+ sinker, heavy duty swivel, 6"-12" leader and normally 4/0-6/0 hooks for smaller baits, up to 10/0 for big baits.
If im fishing tight to cover, i run a 4 oz+ sinker and hook, NO swivel or leader..this keeps the bait from swiming into any snag and tangling you up.

Good lievly bait is KEY to flatheads.....but a very good back up is FRESH cut baits like Skipjack herring or Shad.

Dont let Dave fool ya, ive been fishing with him almost 12 yrs now and he has been with me on dozens of flathead trips.....when we were into flatheads hard core we caught LOADS of them each season..he knows how to catch them!!

Good luck,

Scott


----------



## katfish (Apr 7, 2004)

liquidsoap 

I believe in preplanning as much as the next guy but you are getting a 10 month head start on your flathead trip  

Anyway since you plan on targetting big flathead in MWCD lakes I can give you some warning.

Mature flathead often require days before they feed. First you will have to locate a big flathead and plan to put a bait into postion in an area it will be hunting.

I doubt you can do this by drifting shad for several reasons.
You need to fish at night when flathead feed. If you can drift a boat effectively at night it would be very difficult to stay quiet enough to drift over a mature flathead. Shad are difficult to keep alive. 

Flathead hunt through brushpiles and logjams which are not nice terrain to drift baits across.

For a piece of good news, the end of Sept and first of October may be the best time to fish for big flathead. Depending on water temperature they may be into a fall feeding binge.

I would reccomend setting up your rods on a flat spot on the bank. Use live bluegill as large as you can catch or 6-8 inch live goldfish for bait. A 2 oz sliding egg sinker and a 5/0 to 7/0 kahle hook will hold your bait until eaten by a flathead or large channel cat.










You fishing spot should be near brushpiles or other structure that would attract hunting flathead. Normally bays with water 10 ft or less deep have most of the flathead in MWCD lakes.










Leave your levelwind reels out of gear with clickers engaged to signal runs as the flathead take the baits. When the big cats are moving steadily you can engage the reel and after the fish tightens the line haul back hard. If your rod bends you have hooked a big flathead. Hopefully your drag is set correctly and you have a large landing net ready.










Work the catfish carefully and allow your drag to work. Tire the big fish till you can lead it into the net. DO NOT turn on a flashlight.










Handle fish gently and remember to release them after photos. The mature fish are the best spawning fish. Flathead are wild and completely dependent on spawning for replacing future populations.


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

i wasnt planing on keepin it , i usually dont keep fish id say i keep like 10 or 20 a year, and nothing of size

do people actually eat flathead? the only catfish ive tryed were small bullheads and channels which were pretty tasty


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2006)

Yes some people keep flatheads all the time. I have been to places and seen loads of them on a stringer. Its a sickening site to see.


----------

